# [GNOME] GNOME bloque gnome-light, déjà installé - [Résolu]

## Damiatux

Plop,

Après l'affaire de xulrunner, je veux compiler gnome-2.26.3. J'ai au préalable installé gnome-light-2.26.3. Mais quand je veux compiler gnome, celui bloque le paquet gnome-light !

```
[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.26.3  USE="cdr cups esd -accessibility -dvdr -ldap -mono" 0 kB [0]

[blocks B     ] gnome-base/gnome ("gnome-base/gnome" is blocking gnome-base/gnome-light-2.26.3)
```

Qu'est-ce que je dois faire ?

Merci d'avance,

DamiatuxLast edited by Damiatux on Sat Jan 23, 2010 1:49 pm; edited 4 times in total

----------

## xaviermiller

Désinstaller gnome-light, qui est juste un meta-package:

```
emerge -C gnome-light
```

voilà.

----------

## Damiatux

Erf... C'était tout simple. Merci en tout cas !

----------

## mrpouet

Comme le précise XavierMiller, gnome-light c'est juste un meta-paquet , c'est à dire un paquet qui en lui même n'installe rien, mais contient une liste de dépendances, et à forciori portage installe ces dernière.

concernant gnome-light, çà installe simplement moins de paquets que gnome (qui est aussi un meta-paquet), mais sinon les paquets qu'ils ont en commun sont exactement les même  :Wink: 

----------

